# где находится баян В.Гридина?



## lelikbolik (2 Авг 2012)

где находится баян В.Гридина?


----------



## bombastic (2 Авг 2012)

про него писали на форуме, поищите


----------



## lelikbolik (2 Авг 2012)

да в форуме писали,но конкретики нет никакой.Кто то обладает какой то информацией?


----------



## bombastic (3 Авг 2012)

спросите zet10. я читал его комментарии по поводу инструмента, который кто то потом у кого то купил.


----------



## lelikbolik (3 Авг 2012)

вот,вот,кто то у кого то!


----------



## MAN (3 Авг 2012)

lelikbolik писал:


> вот,вот,кто то у кого то!


 Так вот Вам и ответ на Ваш вопрос! У кого-то того, кто его у кого-то другого купил, он сейчас наверняка и находится. :biggrin:
А вообще-то у Виктора Фёдоровича наверняка был не один баян. Одних только тульских баянов с шестирядной клавиатурой по моим прикидкам в разное время было у него как минимум три. Об этом я сужу по внешним отличиям между инструментами, которые можно заметить в видеороликах, выложенных в интернете (ссылки есть на этом сайте). Кроме того, несмотря на уникальность его заказных баянов, существовали баяны-близнецы. Об одном из таких упоминал когда-то *Magistr*.


----------

